# need drivers! D=



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

Just Installed a new mobo and cant find these drivers
Board: ASUS A8n SLI Deluxe
OS: Windows Xp home Sp2

Other PCI Bridge Device:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0057&SUBSYS_81411043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&50

PCI Device:
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA10&SUBSYS_AA10174B&REV_00\4&243D7BD0&0&0170

PCI Memory Controller:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005E&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&00

SM Bus Controller:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_815A1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
The new board did not come with a Drive/Motherboard CD?

Here is a link for the drivers:
http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?model=A8N-SLI Deluxe

You need to install the Chipset Driver first. It is located under OTHERS on the link.
Post back with remaining device manager errors.
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

cool that fixed 3 of them
just this left

PCI Device:
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA10&SUBSYS_AA10174B&REV_00\4&243D7BD0&0&0170


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What Video Card (Graphics) do you have in this Board?
The VEN # comes up with an ATI, but I am unable to locate the make.
Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro

but it seems i have another more annoying problem now
that error is gone though..

I recently took my IDE cables out. Covered them in a plastic sleeve so they look nice and put them back in. they work otherwise it wont start.

but now i have no sound 

all drivers are installed with no errors or anything
but i cannot get any sound except from the audio driver's equalizer when i play the 3d positioning audio.

i could always start from reinstalling windows again and installing drivers from nothing.. but i really really dont want to as it would be the 3rd time over a few days.

Edit: Nevermind. i system restored to an earlier date. fixed the problem.
i did lose some software in the process though but that's fine.

however i would like to know how/why this happened. any insight will be appreciated


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

i have lost my audio again.
i think it has something to do with the windows automatic updates.

upgraded to sp3 then some other updates occurred and after reboot no sound..
this is quite puzzling. :SS

Edit: i have come to see that it has something to do with the High Definition Audio Driver and a certain Windows Update.

This is the installed Driver:

ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATA AA01:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1000\5&35CC3541&0&0001

The Windows Update i think is Software Distribution V3.0

Possibly a conflict between the two.

(this is turning into a log hahaha)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It maybe SP3 causing the issue.
Can you remove SP3 to see if your sound works?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Bill


----------



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

The ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio only shows up when sp3 is installed, if i remember correctly.

i think it is the driver that windows installs.
i install it and audio still works but when i reboot i lose my audio.
Without it i can still hear every sound.

i have disabled the ATI high definition audio driver because i think i can get by without it.

thanks for that link, i might actually go back to sp2 later for other reasons aswell.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know what you decide.
If you uninstall SP3 do you have any errors in the Device Manager.
If you do you need to resolve them before you reinstall SP3.
I do not install SP3 until I know ALL the drivers a working correctly.
Bill


----------

